# best engine under 100 bucks



## Ghio Heavy Rail (Jan 6, 2011)

My son just bought a Athearn Warbonnet set before Christmas. I fell in love with it. since then i have built a 5x10 table with room to build on a reversing loop (When i get brave enough). the problem i have now is i want too much stuff at once. i got some free stuff from a friend and bought some Athearn rolling stock. i also picked up some extra Bachmann easy track to extend what came in the set. now i want to get an engine. the guy at the hobby shop said that Atlas and Athearn were both good engines but he sells Athearn and Atlas so i guess he would say that. 

i want to know what you all think is a good 120-80 engine. Non DCC but DCC ready. i am looking for CXS Chessie or Seaboard name with the engines that have hand rails i think they are GP-40's


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Well you definately can't go wrong with Atlas or Athearns especially the Master line for Atlas and the Genesis line for Athearn. LifeLike Proto engines are also a good value.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea...Atlas and Athearn would fit that bill well! They are both of comparable quality. The Atlas would probably have a smoother, more quiet drive, but Athearns are very reliable as well. I have quite a few Athearns, and only one Atlas, which is from the Trainman line. I have converted all to DCC, and that Atlas is quiet and smooth as glass!

Chad


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Ebay would be the best place to get a good engine like an athearn or atlas and the Bachmann Spectrum line cheaply. I got a DCC & sound Atlas Gold Dash 8 for 180 dollars A bit higher then what you want you said you wanted to pay but a sound for that means you could get a DCC equipped loco for around a hundred. I have seen some athearns that are DCC ready go for 75 dollars new on their and one sell for 50 new never used. So getting a good runner like athearn or getting a good detailed engine like Atlas or Bachmann Spectrum for around 100 should not be a problem.

The sound loco was a CSX dash 8
I am looking at getting an athearn DCC ready SW1500 (also CSX) full interior and all for 80 so that engine would definatly fit your bill.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll throw a :thumbsup::thumbsup: for the Atlas Trainman Engines. They are very quiet and run supper smooth at slow speeds. Detail is pretty good for the price but they are no where as closely detailed as the TrainMaster Series.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

If one can find a Kato under $100, they are a very fine engine.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've purchased both Proto2000 and Proto1000 engines for under $100 - both are VERY nice runners. (Both in CSX)


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bachmann has good locos in CSX or Chessie.
Bachmann has come a long way in quality in the last ten years.
I have a number of locos from Bachmann and am happy with all of them.
With a $80 to $120 budget,,you could get two or three at these prices,,BRAND NEW

Chessie
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Dies...brand=Bachmann&show=40&page=1&search= chessie

CSX
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Dies...460&brand=Bachmann&show=40&page=1&search= CSX


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a LOT of Bachmann's on my layout as well. Many will comment on how poor they are, but mine have performed well. They have even done well in temps as low as 15 degrees (it gets cold in my shop). I think they are decent runners for the price.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Athearn's GP40-2 is made in all three of the roadnames you mentioned among others as well. Atlas Trainman GP38-2 lists CSX as one of it's available road names. Bachmann's GP40 lists Chessie System and CSX as a couple of their available roadnames. 

The big problem that you may run into is that Athearn lists all of these as being sold out. So you may find these particullar models as being a little hard to get. All of these mentioned models (Athearn, Atlas Trainman, and Bachmann) sell for a lot less than a hundred dollars. 

I'm not familiar with these Bachmann models, especially about how well they run, though I'm sure they are very good. The Athearn and the Atlas Trainman models, however, I am familiar with and I can tell you that these both run very smooth. Both are excellent models. Hope this helps a little.

Routerman


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

All of the mainline Disels that I run are Athearn Blue Box engines. They are a little louder than others but the drive lines are bullet proof.


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Athearn Genesis can be had for less than 100, although the only one i think would interest/best suit you would be the GP-15, but thats a fairly new model. I beleive Walthers and Atlas both made this model if it interests you.

Athearn RTR are around 50-70, and theres plenty of stuff to interest you their.

I own a couple Bachmanns. Stay away from the ones with pancake motors and youll have a nice locomotive for a reasonable price with probably the best warranty in the industry.


----------

